# Notify Before installing new service update



## djej1 (Jan 9, 2006)

A few days ago, I put my TiVo on the priority list to receive the new update. I recorded tonight's episode of Conan O'Brian and was watching the show when all of a sudden the TiVo restarted. It started again and it came up with a screen that said "Installing a new service update" and then there was a screen that came up and said preparing the service update. I was thinking it would be useful for the TiVo to have a message to confirm that you are ready to install the update, like it does before changing the channel to a program that you have scheduled to record when you are watching live TV.


----------

